# Hideaway actuators: Some good, some bad?



## MO Goat (Apr 7, 2011)

I see varying prices on hideaway actuators from different suppliers and I've recently heard that some are great and some are way below par.

Does anyone have any experience with good ones? Any makes to stay away from? Are they all from the same supplier anyways? 

I haven't come across any full rebuild kits. Is that the route to go? 

Any other tips like should I replace the bushings while I'm in there? I assume "yes". Reuse the vacuum canister or buy a fresh one? Etc.

Thank you.


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

I just rebuilt mine this week...they work perfectly now.
AMES Performance, Performance Years and Inline Tube (probably others also) sell all the repair parts.

The upper seal and bellows made mine work like new.

I would replace all the bushings and the door stops...might as well do it while you're in there.
I'd reuse the canister if it's not showing any corrosion.


----------



## MO Goat (Apr 7, 2011)

Thanks for the tip and I looked through my Ames "toy catalog" and saw the upper seal (part #146A) but didn't notice a "bellow". Any suggestions?

Also, are the headlight door savers worth buying? Probably need to buy the hose kit too.

What paint did you use to repaint the covers the stock gray? Sand and primer first?


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

What I called bellows is the dust boot. AMES part # B146AK.

If you're asking about the paint color of the headlight doors, you can probably get the exact, correct "argent" color blended at an auto body supply store. I have found that krylon's "dull aluminum" is a very close match. 

I've never used the door savers, but I plan to order a pair for my car.
HTH.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

I had my local auto-body supplier mix me up a quart of Nason single-stage urethane Argent Silver that looks really good. You can probably find the Ditzler paint code laying around on the internet somewhere that any supplier should be able to cross-reference.

The mix code on the label of mine says:
Mix Size 32.0 oz
430-32 Bright Med Aluminum 295.1
430-02 Carbon Black 14.1
435-91 Urethane Binder 612.7

The paint "line" is Nason Ful-Thane 2k Urethane. Nason is DuPont's "economy" line.

Bear


----------

